# juvy blue phase ross goose



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

we had four birds come into the decoys one was and adult blue goose, adult ross goose, juvy ross goose, and the juvy blue-phase ross goose, this is the first blue phase ross that i have seen


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Did you freeze it? That would be one for mounting!


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

That thing is for surely going into the freezer, one of the guys in our group is mounting it, That's too bad it's a juvy though, that would be a neat lookig bird if it was an adult.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Sweet bird none the less. :wink:


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

Do u know where the snows are


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice bird :beer: .....but it is a hybrid,not a blue-phased Ross.Ross don't have the grinning patch that Snows do.That bird has a grinning patch.Especially since it sounds like you had a family group of 4.....an adult Blue and an adult white Ross as mates.Still unique.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Unfortunatly it will more than likely not make a nice mounter...Too many pin feathers for this time of year.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

KEN W said:


> Nice bird :beer: .....but is is a hybrid,not a blue-phased Ross.Ross don't have the grinning patch that Snows do.That bird has a grinning patch.Especially since it sounds like you had a family group of 4.....an adult Blue and an adult white Ross as mates.Still unique.


Say Ken i might be wrong but i thought that all blue-phased ross geese were hybrids because there is no such thing that is a true blue-phased ross.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I wouldn't even call it a hybrid.
To me, it just looks like a small blue. The beak has way too much "snow goose" in it.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

There is quite the arguement over blue phase ross geese. Some say they exist 100%, others say they are hybrids no matter what. Beak does look like a snow to me, but I'm not an expert by any means! Small juvy blue?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

From what I understand,there have been no true blue-phased Ross geese.After genetic testing all have been found to be hybrids.I've heard the Smithsonian will pay big bucks for a true blue-phased Ross.

Still,hybrids are a rare bird.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

> I've heard the Smithsonian will pay big bucks for a true blue-phased Ross.


Aaaa - I don't think so ... selling migratory birds is illegal in the US


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im sure the smithsonian could find a way around that.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

They would probably let you donate it to them and they would "donate" 10,000 dollars to you! 8)


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

looks like a regular juvy blue to me...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

prairie hunter said:


> > I've heard the Smithsonian will pay big bucks for a true blue-phased Ross.
> 
> 
> Aaaa - I don't think so ... selling migratory birds is illegal in the US


OK.......how about a reward????


----------



## Snow Goose Killer (Feb 12, 2007)

Sd snow goose killer said:


> we had four birds come into the decoys one was and adult blue goose, adult ross goose, juvy ross goose, and the juvy blue-phase ross goose, this is the first blue phase ross that i have seen


 I was in on that hunt that one was a fun one. I think its a juvy Blue-phased Ross if you ask me.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks like it has a grinning patch to me. Id say a hybrid if anything. Most likely a small juvy blue.

Its interesting though.


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

I used to guide a few guys from the Smithsonian who could and would shoot ANY birds they needed to ....great blue herons to swans you name it ....they had a card to show the gw's that this was for scienctific studies....


----------

